

Valideer v0.3 released - Python validation made easy - gpodio
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/valideer

======
gpodio
Changelog here:
[https://github.com/podio/valideer/blob/master/Changelog](https://github.com/podio/valideer/blob/master/Changelog)

